# The World Cup 2014



## dutchie (1 July 2013)

In the final of the Federation Cup this morning Brazil annihilated the current World Champions, Spain 3-0.

The 2014 WC will be a one sided event with the home side winning in a cantor.

But it will be a big party in Rio!


----------



## McLovin (1 July 2013)

dutchie said:


> The 2014 WC will be a one sided event with the home side winning in a cantor.




That's what they said last time Brazil hosted it.

Anyone thinking of going?


----------



## dutchie (7 July 2013)

Brazil where the World Cup 2014 is to be hosted.


http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...-player-to-death/story-fndkzvnd-1226675487467

Soccer referee in Brazil beheaded by angry fans after stabbing player to death 


A soccer referee in Brazil was beheaded by angry fans after he stabbed a player to death.

Police in northern Brazil say one man has been arrested after the incident in a local league match in the town of Pio XII.

Local reports said the referee, Octavio da Silva, stabbed Josenir dos Santos after the player became involved in a physical confrontation with sa Silva and then refused to leave the field.

Dos Santos died while being taken to hospital. 

Outraged spectators reportedly stormed the field and stoned the referee before decapitating him and putting his head on a stake in the middle of the ground.

A 27-year-old man was arrested on July 2, while the investigation is continuing.

Almost 50,000 people were murdered in Brazil in 2010 and the country is under pressure to show it is a safe place to visit ahead of next year's World Cup and the 2016 Olympic Games.




(The international players might turn up but perhaps the International Referees might have second thoughts.)


----------



## Tink (8 December 2013)

The Socceroos have landed a horror draw for the 2014 World Cup in Brazil, drawn alongside Spain, the Netherlands and Chile

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-12-07/australia-world-cup-draw-forces-check-of-expectations/5142118


----------



## dutchie (8 December 2013)

I have watched the A League a bit on SBS and can see that the standard has improved a lot over the last 5 years or so. 

Unfortunately we are no where near the standards of Europe and South America (understandably so).

I have also watched most of our qualifying matches and feel that this squad of players are not as good as the one which contested the previous World Cup.

I therefore predict that we will lose our three preliminary games by at least two goals in each match.

However we do have a good record against The Netherlands.

We are still learning and growing!


PS Chile might be a surprise packet in this group.


----------



## Tink (18 May 2014)

Not long now... 

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/


----------



## Tink (19 May 2014)

Also, good to hear.

SBS has announced its broadcast schedule for the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil, which includes every match of the world’s biggest single sporting event LIVE and EXCLUSIVE across all platforms.



> All matches will be live on SBS ONE and SBS HD, with the only exceptions being the concurrent group stage matches which will be broadcast live on SBS 2 and then replayed on SBS ONE immediately afterwards. All matches will also be streamed online.
> 
> The 2014 FIFA World Cup will kick off with the opening match between Brazil and Croatia at 5:30am AEST on Friday 13 June live on SBS ONE.
> 
> Australia's FIFA World Cup campaign begins against Chile at 7:30am AEST on Saturday 14 June live on SBS ONE. The Socceroos' tournament continues when they go up against Netherlands at 1:30am AEST on Thursday 19 June live on SBS ONE, and Spain at 1:30am AEST on Tuesday 24 June live on SBS ONE.




http://theworldgame.sbs.com.au/article/2014/05/16/brazil-coming-live-and-exclusive


----------



## dutchie (19 May 2014)

My prediction is for Brazil to just beat Germany in the final.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 May 2014)

dutchie said:


> My prediction is for Brazil to just beat Germany in the final.




My prediction is there is going to be a lot of tourists with cameras, passports, wallets, bags etc stolen. The gov has hardly been able to crack down on crime at all


----------



## dutchie (19 May 2014)

prawn_86 said:


> My prediction is there is going to be a lot of tourists with cameras, passports, wallets, bags etc stolen. The gov has hardly been able to crack down on crime at all




Your prediction is probably more realistic than mine.


----------



## DB008 (8 June 2014)

My guess (in order)...

1) Brazil
2) Argentina
3) Spain


http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/world-cup/#0,0,-1


----------



## dutchie (9 June 2014)

Tink said:


> Also, good to hear.
> 
> SBS has announced its broadcast schedule for the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil, which includes every match of the world’s biggest single sporting event LIVE and EXCLUSIVE across all platforms.
> 
> ...




I'm really going to enjoy watching the Australia vs The Netherlands game.


----------



## Tink (10 June 2014)

I am sure you are, that's not until next week.

Not long now, looking forward to it


----------



## dutchie (11 June 2014)

First game

Brazil vs Croatia

5.00 am Friday 13th on SBS

Brazil to win.


----------



## bellenuit (11 June 2014)

Funny, but too true.....

*John Oliver: FIFA and the World Cup*


----------



## dutchie (11 June 2014)

Interesting predictions


http://fivethirtyeight.com/

go to Interactives - world cup (at right)


----------



## Tink (12 June 2014)

Here we go again, no sleep.
Let's see how true those predictions are, dutchie.
I think Brazil will win tomorrow too.


----------



## Logique (12 June 2014)

dutchie said:


> My prediction is for Brazil to just beat Germany in the final.



Spot on I'd say.  Get on Brazil at home. The rest is just television ratings.

Socceroos - oh dear, let's hope the damage isn't too embarassing. Kruse is a huge out.


----------



## dutchie (13 June 2014)

Opening game *Brazil 3  Croatia 1
*
Brazil unconvincing in opening game. Room for improvement at this early stage.

Brazil got a very dodgy penalty. 

Brazil can be exploited down their right side.

Neymar clashed with Croatia midfielder Luka Modric and should have been red carded but only got yellow.

Croatia valiant effort and should have got more out of the game.

Hope we don't get more preferred treatment of home team by the referee's.


----------



## McLovin (13 June 2014)

I only gamble once every four years, at the World Cup. I had the draw at $5. Even with hindsight, I think it was a decent punt. Brazil looked pretty unconvincing, but the first games always throw up a few surprises.


----------



## Tink (14 June 2014)

You would be happy, dutchie, the Netherlands thrashing Spain, well done.

Bad luck to the Socceroos, but a great effort, especially the second half. 
We are proud that they are there.

Looking forward to the England v Italy game tomorrow.


----------



## McLovin (14 June 2014)

Tink said:


> You would be happy, dutchie, the Netherlands thrashing Spain, well done.
> 
> Bad luck to the Socceroos, but a great effort, especially the second half.
> We are proud that they are there.
> ...




Agree, Tink. They looked a bit "deer in the headlights" early on, but once they found their rhythm they showed they deserved to be there.

It's not often I support the Poms, but against those cheats, the Italians, I'll support any other team.


----------



## pavilion103 (14 June 2014)

Can't wait for this one tomorrow.

Being half Italian I'll be going for them.

I'm not a huge soccer fan but will watch the big games.


----------



## Tink (15 June 2014)

McLovin, there hasn't been a game since this tournament started that they haven't yelled out 'cheat' to the team, and Italy haven't played yet, that happens in every sporting code. 

I will be supporting Italy in the England v Italy game.


----------



## McLovin (15 June 2014)

Tink said:


> McLovin, there hasn't been a game since this tournament started that they haven't yelled out 'cheat' to the team, and Italy haven't played yet, that happens in every sporting code.
> 
> I will be supporting Italy in the England v Italy game.




The Italians are pretty well known divers. They even beat Australia in 2006 in stoppage time by pretending to be tripped and winning a penalty. It's a terrible way to play any sport and it's cheating. 

The worst bit is that the Italians don't even think it is cheating to dive in the penalty area.



> Italy were rated as the team most likely to cheat at the World Cup finals, while Diego Maradona's Argentina came in second place, with Portugal third.
> Countries such as Denmark, Switzerland and the USA were among those viewed as the fairest teams, while just 1% of supporters felt that England would cheat in the tournament.
> 
> ...
> ...




I'd agree with the Argies being big cheaters too. Then again, they're just Italians who speak Spanish.


----------



## pavilion103 (15 June 2014)

It is up to the refs to officiate that.


----------



## McLovin (15 June 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> It is up to the refs to officiate that.




how can they when the Italians prepare so well...


----------



## dutchie (15 June 2014)

Tink said:


> You would be happy, dutchie, the Netherlands thrashing Spain, well done.
> 
> Bad luck to the Socceroos, but a great effort, especially the second half.
> We are proud that they are there.
> ...




Hi Tink

Yes it was an awesome game. Van Persies' header was the best heading goals I have ever seen. Immaculate timing and finesse.

They did start off slow but grew in momentum and it was a massacre in the end. Hope they can keep that second half form up. Van Persie and Robben are going to worry a lot of defenses.

Australia had the same problem in a slow start to their match and conceded two goals  early but their pride and guts shone through. Their second half effort was excellent. They deserved a draw and even a win with the momentum they had in the second half.

Did not see much in the Italy vs England game that would worry the other contenders much.

Marking of the wall position and free kick spot seems to be working well.

Pity about all the pulling and tugging that still goes on, especially in the penalty areas.

Wonder if anyone is attempting to watch all games (I'm not!).


----------



## McLovin (15 June 2014)

dutchie said:


> Did not see much in the Italy vs England game that would worry the other contenders much.




The Europeans are going to struggle with the heat and humidity. The pace in the Costa Rica game was much faster even into the second half, whereas in the Eng v Ita match they had guys going down with cramp at the hour mark and the pace really slowed in the second half. Maybe one advantage for Australia is having so many domestic league players whose season is through summer.


----------



## McLovin (15 June 2014)

This Japan, Ivory Coast game is great. Honda's goal is the best I've seen yet.


----------



## DB008 (15 June 2014)

Some small bets I put on to make it interesting

Brazil - 3.50 : 1 ($20 bet)
Argentina - 4.75 : 1 ($10 bet)
Netherlands - 10 : 1 ($20 bet)


----------



## Tink (16 June 2014)

Exactly, Pav.
If it makes you feel better, McLovin.

That happens in every sporting code, including here in Australia. 
Teams buying their Premierships, and other teams being robbed .


----------



## McLovin (16 June 2014)

Tink said:


> Exactly, Pav.
> If it makes you feel better, McLovin.
> 
> That happens in every sporting code, including here in Australia.
> Teams buying their Premierships, and other teams being robbed .




And? Two wrongs make a right?

You must be Italian.


----------



## Tink (16 June 2014)

You are the one saying about italians cheating, its the ref that picks these things up, its not up to the team.
If it makes you feel better to say that, then good for you.

As said, there hasn't been a game since this tournament started that they have complained about cheating, and thats not just at the italians.


----------



## McLovin (16 June 2014)

Tink said:


> You are the one saying about italians cheating, its the ref that picks these things up, its not up to the team.




Yeah. The idea of fair play should be usurped by "get away with whatever you can". Diving is a disease in Italian football. It's flat out cheating. To claim that it only matters if the ref notices is like telling a kid it's ok to cheat on an exam as long as the teacher doesn't notice.

Here we go, some fair play Italian style. It doesn't matter because the ref made the error.





Tink said:


> As said, there hasn't been a game since this tournament started that they have complained about cheating, and thats not just at the italians.




Really? Can you provide me with a link to these allegations of cheating at every game?


----------



## Tink (16 June 2014)

Whatever you recon, McLovin.
We are not going to agree, and if you have been watching the games you would have seen the 'cheating' being called out.

As said, if it makes you feel better...


----------



## McLovin (16 June 2014)

Tink said:


> Whatever you recon, McLovin.
> We are not going to agree, and if you have been watching the games you would have seen the 'cheating' being called out.




I've missed two games so far. Apart from Cahill claiming the Chileans were cheating I haven't heard anyone else say anything. If it is happening at every game surely it's not hard to provide a newspaper report. Or maybe you're just making stuff up because as you say "if it makes you feel better".


----------



## Tink (17 June 2014)

Aaah good to see you found one, now enjoy the games.
Every time you lose a game, do you blame the other team?
They are all there to win.
You can see it whatever way you want, but the scoreboard talks.
Lets move on..........

A strong win by Germany tonight. There has been a few thrashings in this tournament.


----------



## dutchie (17 June 2014)

Tink said:


> A strong win by Germany tonight. There has been a few thrashings in this tournament.




Agree Tink, Germany looked good.

Also good to see that there have not been many draws, especially 0-0 (one this morning).

Seems like most of the teams are willing to attack, even against higher ranked teams.


----------



## McLovin (17 June 2014)

dutchie said:


> Agree Tink, Germany looked good.
> 
> Also good to see that there have not been many draws, especially 0-0 (one this morning).
> 
> Seems like most of the teams are willing to attack, even against higher ranked teams.




It's the longest run of no drawn games since group stages were introduced to the WC. And it's great. 

Germany look the goods.


----------



## dutchie (17 June 2014)

The Japanese are the best spectators, even cleaning up their area after the game.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...s-to-ivory-coast/story-fnkjl6g2-1226957322133

All other nations take note.


----------



## Tink (19 June 2014)

dutchie said:


> I'm really going to enjoy watching the Australia vs The Netherlands game.




I hope you enjoyed the game, dutchie.

What an excellent performance by the Socceroos, never say die. 
They started off a lot stronger in this game, they came in firing, well done.

If the Netherlands thrashed Spain, we may have a chance yet.
All depends on the other games too, if the Socceroos can get in.

Wonderful effort by the team.


----------



## Tink (19 June 2014)

Well at half time, Chile is beating Spain, so maybe not  (0-2)


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2014)

From what I've heard, Germany is the team to win.


----------



## Tink (19 June 2014)

I love watching it all unfold, DB. 
Even though we all have our preferences, sport can be so unpredictable which is the beauty of it, though it can upset us on the day.

There are a few that are up there for this Cup, will wait and see as we go.

Well after the Chile v Spain game, and Chile winning, we are out.


----------



## dutchie (19 June 2014)

Tink said:


> I love watching it all unfold, DB.
> 
> Well after the Chile v Spain game, and Chile winning, we are out.




What a pity. We could have been leading the group with two wins with a little luck.

The socceroos have dominated for long periods in both their games and have just not been able to score goals to put the other teams to the sword.

Great effort by the boys, they have pleasantly surprised me. Hope they can win against Spain.

The Netherlands, after their demolition of Spain, looked very ordinary against Australia. With that sort of form they will struggle to do anything in the quarter finals. Whom ever loses between Chile and The Netherlands will probably meet Brasil next.


----------



## McLovin (19 June 2014)

Good show by Australia, they've shown that they deserve their place at the WC. Unfortunately, we still have a lot of problems, our defence is like Swiss cheese, and it's great to be able to control the game for long periods, but pretty useless if you can't score; our finishing just isn't up to the level required. And how on Earth was Ryan voted goalkeeper of the year? I don't think he was once in position.


----------



## McLovin (19 June 2014)

I had a friend who was at the game, he said the Dutch fans clapped the Australian fans as they left. That's class.


----------



## skc (19 June 2014)

McLovin said:


> Good show by Australia, they've shown that they deserve their place at the WC. Unfortunately, we still have a lot of problems, our defence is like Swiss cheese, and it's great to be able to control the game for long periods, but pretty useless if you can't score; our finishing just isn't up to the level required. And how on Earth was Ryan voted goalkeeper of the year? I don't think he was once in position.




The first match I've watched in this world cup so far and it was worth getting up for. We were always the underdog so what the soccoroos did was admirable but simply outclassed. 



McLovin said:


> I had a friend who was at the game, he said the Dutch fans clapped the Australian fans as they left. That's class.




Haha... it's a bit easier to show class when your team wins!


----------



## McLovin (19 June 2014)

skc said:


> Haha... it's a bit easier to show class when your team wins!




You cynical b@stard.


----------



## Logique (19 June 2014)

I believe the FFA and coach Postecoglou are working on a two-World Cup plan.

It's going well. 

Still, we'd have really impressed in 2014 with Mark Schwarzer in goal.  Some soft ones let in.

Brazil vs Germany final for mine.


----------



## dutchie (20 June 2014)

The boys have come a long way since Ange took over.

Going on form, Australia should beat Spain on Tuesday morning (1.30 a.m.). It will be worth staying up/ getting up for!

Did not think I would be saying that when we finally qualified with Josh Kennedy's header.


----------



## dutchie (20 June 2014)

England were very ordinary this morning. They can pack their bags (unless there is a miracle in the final matches)

Good to see Rooney get his first World Cup goal.


----------



## Tink (20 June 2014)

Agree, dutchie, the Socceroos have come a long way, and I think its wonderful seeing them as a real force in World Cup. They have played well.
I think they will win against Spain too.

The games are starting to get interesting now, who goes through and who doesn't.
Yes, England losing against Uruguay.
Italy v Costa Rica tomorrow morning, who ever wins will be in.


----------



## Tink (21 June 2014)

Well its falling into place with each group now.

Italy lost against Costa Rica, which puts Costa Rica in, but pushed England out, they needed Italy to win both. 
Italy still have the game with Uruguay, if they qualify.

So far, Chile, Columbia, Costa Rica and Netherlands have qualified.
Eliminated are Australia, England, Spain and Cameroon.

Now we have the game Switzerland v France, whoever wins is in.

I laughed in the Colombian Games after every goal, they would huddle and do a little dance, good on them


----------



## Tink (22 June 2014)

France are back in full force and in.

What an excellent game against Switzerland.
Be interesting to see who gets through between Switzerland and Ecuador in that group.

Argentina is through.

Germany v Ghana now, if Germany wins, they are through.


----------



## Miss Hale (23 June 2014)

I'm glad some people are enjoying this, I have just found the timing of the matches really difficult as I have to get up early most days


----------



## dutchie (24 June 2014)

Congratulations Ange and the boys on a great campaign, Did not win a game but the future looks promising.

Timmy Cahill your a legend. Best goal of the tournament still.


----------



## dutchie (25 June 2014)

FIFA needs to ban this serial biter.

*Luis Suarez* acts like a dog. (Luis Suarez is a dog of a player)





http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...t-2014-world-cup/story-fnkjl6g2-1226965850145


----------



## pavilion103 (25 June 2014)

Disgusting


----------



## Tink (25 June 2014)

You took the words right out of my mouth, dutchie.
I couldn't believe it. Biting?
I was enjoying that game, until that animal showed his teeth.
I couldn't believe the referee didn't do anything.

_Serial biter Luis Suarez appears to be at it again, with the Uruguay striker potentially facing a ban of up to two years after being accused of biting an Italian player during his team's 1-0 win at the World Cup._

On to the Socceroos, well done.
They made us proud.

LOL Miss Hale, it is only on every four years.
I must say, the coverage has been excellent, with every match being viewed, good on SBS.


----------



## McLovin (25 June 2014)

Good to see Italy get knocked out.

Cheats never prosper.


----------



## Tink (25 June 2014)

That's fine, we have enough cups for a dinner set.
May as well let someone else have a turn


----------



## pavilion103 (25 June 2014)

McLovin said:


> Good to see Italy get knocked out.  Cheats never prosper.




How about in 2006 then?


----------



## dutchie (25 June 2014)

Suarez: " Chiellini's shoulder attacked my teeth! A lot of players shoulders or arms have attacked my teeth in the past. We need to rid football of these aggressive shoulders and arms."


----------



## McLovin (25 June 2014)

pavilion103 said:


> How about in 2006 then?




Ahh...like shellin' peas.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 June 2014)

That's it i quit, until the powers that be decide to go with some kind of video referee im done...i will not take a game seriously that refuses to take its self seriously, the very fact that a team and their supporters can celebrate a goal that came about via a player diving is disgraceful.

Soccer is a celebration of dishonesty...until that changes i will simply not participate at any level.


----------



## Tink (26 June 2014)

dutchie said:


> FIFA needs to ban this serial biter.
> 
> *Luis Suarez* acts like a dog. (Luis Suarez is a dog of a player)
> 
> ...




Well he has been charged, and we find out at the end of the week, just how long he will be banned.


----------



## McLovin (27 June 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> That's it i quit, until the powers that be decide to go with some kind of video referee im done...i will not take a game seriously that refuses to take its self seriously, the very fact that a team and their supporters can celebrate a goal that came about via a player diving is disgraceful.
> 
> Soccer is a celebration of dishonesty...until that changes i will simply not participate at any level.




Really? You expected more from FIFA? I set the bar pretty low, but when it comes to FIFA it doesn't go that low. Just look at the pathetic four months they've given Suarez for biting.

I see the Italians have now reverted back to their other favourite past time; racism.

And for the record, I have family in Italy, although I'm not Italian, and I've been going to Italy since I was born; it is indeed a very racist place, so this stuff with the black Brazilian with the Italian name is pretty much par for the course.


----------



## Tink (27 June 2014)

LOL McLovin, are you still going?
Don't worry, Italy are out, they won't hurt you anymore, go take a chill pill.

*FIFA has banned Uruguay’s Luis Suarez from football for four months for a third biting incident, meaning he will miss 13 games for Liverpool and the rest of the World Cup.*

A disciplinary panel banned Suarez, who was shown sinking his teeth into Italy’s Giorgio Chiellini during a match on Wednesday, for nine international matches, a record punishment for an incident at the showcase event.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...onths-for-biting/story-fnkjl6g2-1226968365852


----------



## dutchie (27 June 2014)

Tink said:


> *FIFA has banned Uruguay’s Luis Suarez from football for four months for a third biting incident, meaning he will miss 13 games for Liverpool and the rest of the World Cup.*
> 
> A disciplinary panel banned Suarez, who was shown sinking his teeth into Italy’s Giorgio Chiellini during a match on Wednesday, for nine international matches, a record punishment for an incident at the showcase event.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...onths-for-biting/story-fnkjl6g2-1226968365852




I think it should have been - three bites and your out!


----------



## McLovin (27 June 2014)

Tink said:


> LOL McLovin, are you still going?
> Don't worry, Italy are out, they won't hurt you anymore, go take a chill pill.




That one was just for you, Tink. Now that Italy are out, I'm going to need a new team to hate. Maybe the Argies.


----------



## Tink (27 June 2014)

Can't you just enjoy the games?

Yes, you hate Italy because they win, and there have been teams that haven't beaten us in years.
Well guess what, the game is to win.
You don't have to like them, your choice.

We weren't playing too well this time around, so I am not surprised we didn't get through, even though we had the biting incident.

And yes, dutchie, agree, should have been more time or out.

Well Germany are through.
I was glad to see Switzerland come through also.


----------



## havaiana (27 June 2014)

McLovin said:


> I had a friend who was at the game, he said the Dutch fans clapped the Australian fans as they left. That's class.




I went to the Australia v Netherlands game in Eindhoven 2008. There wasn't an empty seat in the stadium. It was all Orange except for a small group of maybe 200 Aussies high up in the stand in a corner. We beat them 2-1 and on the way out and afterwards in the bars, people were congratulating us all night. So many random Dutch people were buying us drinks that we had to give some away and didn't spend a cent all night.

On the other hand, the aussie supporters (a small % but the loudest ones) were boozed, arrogant and abusive during the game. Starting abusive chants and swearing with families and kids around them. They weren't only abusing the dutch players and fans, at one point a dutch group sitting next to us were laughing and said "we've never seen people abuse their own players before...". The whole game we couldn't enjoy the performance because it was so embarrassing wearing the green and gold and thinking the dutch fans might think we're all like the drunken halfwit bogans in the group. If only the Aussie fans were like the Dutch.


----------



## havaiana (27 June 2014)

Regarding the Italian's being cheats, the below is how many seconds players from each World Cup country spend faking injuries (excluding times they are taken off) so far this world cup, Italy are on the good side of the table

"THE CHUCK NORRISES
Switzerland 11.5
Brazil 11.6
Bosnia & Herzegovina 12.0
Spain 13.6

THE MOSTLY TOUGH
Italy 13.7
Germany 14.7
Mexico 15.8
Costa Rica 17.5


THE TOUGH BUT SLIGHTLY EMOTIONAL
Greece 17.6
Japan 17.8
Australia 18.3
Ecuador 22.75

THE WIMPS
Cameroon 23.6
Algeria 24.3
Netherlands 24.7
Nigeria 25.6

THE POOR WIDDLE SWEETHEARTS
Chile 26.1
England 26.8
South Korea 27.1
Portugal 27.2

THE CRYBABIES
Uruguay 27.4
Colombia 27.6
Argentina 28.0
Ghana 28.5


THE HYSTERICAL CRYBABIES
Croatia 28.7
Belgium 29
Honduras 30.6
Ivory Coast 30.8

THE MEGASOOKS
USA 32.0
Russia 35.1
Iran 36.2
France 43.9

- See more at: http://www.aussiedailynews.com/sports/34249-revealed-world-cup-megasooks.html#sthash.sAqtgBln.dpuf"


----------



## Tink (28 June 2014)

Good on you, havaiana. Just goes to show all teams give their fair share.
McLovin must be a Liverpool supporter, and upset with a double whammy.

Well the groups are over, we start with the games tomorrow morning.

Brazil v Chile

Colombia v Uruguay


----------



## dutchie (28 June 2014)

This is one of the most open world cups I have seen.

Brasil probably the team to beat with their home town advantage but not as hot as I thought before the cup started.

Don't be surprised to see some favourites beaten in this knockout stage.


World Cup Cheat Sheet: The Final 16

It’s been a terrific World Cup, filled with goals, drama and little bit of scandal. How will it play out? Here’s a rundown of the final 16:


*Brazil vs. Chile. (Sunday 29th 1.30 am)*
Brazil’s strategy has been to get the ball to Neymar and see how far he can dribble. So far, so good. The kid has the goods. But we’ve also seen that Brazil can be vulnerable. Both Croatia and Mexico, not exactly brimming with offense, gave Brazil’s defense fits. Chile has a real threat in Barcelona’s Alexis Sanchez, and enough international pedigree to make this interesting, but it’s tough to see the home side going out.


*Colombia vs. Uruguay. (Sunday 29th 5.30 am )*
Colombia is missing its leading scorer, Radamel Falcao, through injury. Uruguay is missing its leading scorer, Luis Suarez, through idiocy. Without the talented but toothy Suarez, Uruguay’s offense has lost some bite, obviously. Colombia rollicked through group play on the wings of midfielder James Rodriguez, blasting Greece 3-0 and Japan 4-1 while besting Ivory Coast 2-1. Uruguay was a mediocre side in a mediocre group. It’s time for them to join Suarez and go home.


*Netherlands vs. Mexico. (Monday 30th 1.30 am)*
At what point will the Dutch disappoint? That’s always the question at major tournaments. They destroyed defending champs Spain, rolled past a game-but-outgunned Australia and dismissed Chile in a meaningless third game. Arjen Robben and Robin Van Persie have been running riot. Mexico barely qualified for the tournament, but its confidence has been growing with every game. Then again, this where El Tri typically takes El Hike.



*Costa Rica vs. Greece. (Monday 30th 5.30 am)*
Two of the surprise packages, the Ticos were nobody’s favorite to survive a group with England, Uruguay and Italy, but they ripped Uruguay apart then stunned a static Italy 1-0. Greece got dismembered by Colombia, drew with Japan in an awful match then let Ivory Coast gift them a penalty kick for a 2-1 win to advance. Yup: Greeks bearing gifts and all that. The Greeks are grinders; they are going to make life difficult for Costa Rica.


*France vs. Nigeria. (Tuesday 1st 1.30 am)* 
The French have served notice that Les Bleus sont formidable. The Nigerians have served notice that they really don’t deserve this spot, but somebody had to get it. In group play, the Super Eagles couldn’t get past the massed ranks of Iran, and beat Bosnia-Herzegovina because a linesman waved off a legit B-H goal. They aren’t likely to be so fortunate against a French team brimming with verve, what with Karim Benzema and Olivia Giroud ripping goals and a defense filled with tons of international experience.



*Germany vs. Algeria. (Tuesday 1st 5.30 am)* 
The North Africans are a team you really don’t want to play against, because they don’t give a damn about your European pedigree. They go after it with a wide-open style that caused problems for even the fancied Belgians. But Germany is a different story. Look for Germany’s precision passing and possession to pick apart Algerian aggression. It could get ugly.


*Argentina vs. Switzerland. (Wednesday 2nd 1.30 am )*
The Swiss have been entertaining all right, but there’s nothing in their play to indicate that they can compete with Argentina. The Swiss lack the speed, the talent and the depth of Argentina. They also lack the Messi of Argentina, who is putting his personal stamp on this tournament.


*United States vs. Belgium (Wednesday 2nd 5.30 am)*
The Belgians may be more talented than Germany, with stars like Eden Hazard and Vincent Kompany. But they have struggled to pull away from the likes of Russia and South Korea. The Americans’ experience in escaping the Group of Death—three difficult games—has molded them into a confident crew. If the Yanks can get up a goal, they aren’t going down.


----------



## McLovin (29 June 2014)

Well, I've winged my way into a fully paid trip to the WC final. This should be fun.


----------



## Tink (29 June 2014)

Great game today between Brazil and Chile, back down to those penalties.
Brazil have made it through, but I wonder if they can go the whole way.

Agree, dutchie, it is one of the most open World Cups, I really can't pinpoint one team that I think is a stand out.

Good to see Colombia through too.


----------



## burglar (30 June 2014)

Tink said:


> ... Good to see Colombia through too.




Good odds for Colombia!! 
world cup odds:


----------



## dutchie (30 June 2014)

Netherlands lucky to get through this morning.


----------



## Tink (30 June 2014)

burglar said:


> Good odds for Colombia!!
> world cup odds:




Yes, I thought that, burglar, they can dance their way through the world cup LOL. 
The Brazil vs Colombia game will be a good one.

I also think, some of these teams haven't played the strong games yet, so we are seeing the cream of the crop now. It has been hard to pinpoint just one, there has been a few that have come in strong.

As said, it's good watching it all fall into place.

Good on you, dutchie. Sitting on the edge of your seat.


----------



## dutchie (30 June 2014)

Tink said:


> Good on you, dutchie. Sitting on the edge of your seat.




Nearly feel off it this morning!


----------



## McLovin (30 June 2014)

Dutch are looking pretty good. I'm surprised Costa Rica couldn't knock over Greece more easily, considering Greece has come from a pretty weak pool and didn't look all that good in it.

I'm putting a wager on Colombia to knock over the Brazilians @$4.50. Brazil doesn't look champions this time round.


----------



## Tink (1 July 2014)

I was wondering about the heat with some of these European teams also.
France was another that came in firing with five goals and Germany played well too.
Now they are both through. Another good game when they play each other.

As said, its been very hard to pick a dominating team.

Tomorrow morning

Switzerland vs Argentina

Belgium vs USA


----------



## Tink (2 July 2014)

Even Argentina was kept controlled in this game, until the very end.
Bad luck to the Swiss.

Argentina 1 - Swiss 0


----------



## Tink (4 July 2014)

As we get closer, and only 10 days left of this tournament.
Four games over the weekend.

Quarter Finals

Saturday.
France vs Germany	
Brazil vs Colombia	

Sunday.
Argentina vs Belgium	
Netherlands vs Costa Rica   

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-07-...d-weaknesses-identified/5569050?section=sport


----------



## dutchie (4 July 2014)

Tink said:


> As we get closer, and only 10 days left of this tournament.
> Four games over the weekend.
> 
> Quarter Finals
> ...





Thanks Tink

Germany, Columbia, Belgium and Netherlands


----------



## Tink (4 July 2014)

My choices, though hard to pick with a few -

France, Columbia, Argentina and Netherlands


----------



## Logique (4 July 2014)

Les Murray and Craig Foster are on a glorified holiday at taxpayers expense. 

Why are we taxpayers paying their salary and expenses in Brazil, when all they do is sit on the couch and talk to each other for an hour each day? These two should be the ones sitting in the cold morning studio in Australia. Don't imagine that this isn't being talked about in the corridors at SBS.

It's a taxpayer-funded lap of honour for Les. As for Craig, mate we're impressed with Ned Zelic, we might just keep him on.

Mind you, Les could still be there in 2018, walking stick in hand, gumming through his bowl of rusks. But Russia is too close to Hungary methinks.

Still think Brazil vs Germany in the final btw.


----------



## Tink (5 July 2014)

I was wrong for both.

LOL Logique, a spring clean needed at SBS too.

You may be right in your prediction.


----------



## McLovin (5 July 2014)

Logique said:


> Les Murray and Craig Foster are on a glorified holiday at taxpayers expense.
> 
> Why are we taxpayers paying their salary and expenses in Brazil, when all they do is sit on the couch and talk to each other for an hour each day? These two should be the ones sitting in the cold morning studio in Australia. Don't imagine that this isn't being talked about in the corridors at SBS.
> 
> ...




I agree. He isn't calling any games he could easily be anchoring from Sydney.


----------



## dutchie (6 July 2014)

yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tink (6 July 2014)

Well done, dutchie, great game.

I got two right this time.


----------



## dutchie (6 July 2014)

Tink said:


> Well done, dutchie, great game.
> 
> I got two right this time.




Thanks Tink. Talk about doing it the hard way.


----------



## DB008 (6 July 2014)

Van Perise was having a bad day at the office, that's for sure. Lots of missed opportunities. Sneijder was brilliant.

Nail biting game. Beautiful football from both sides.


----------



## Tink (7 July 2014)

Only a few more games left in this tournament, and four teams left.

Wednesday

*Brazil vs Germany*

Thursday

*Netherlands vs Argentina*

I am not even going to attempt to pick, as I think its anyone's guess now.
The teams have all been so even throughout the tournament. 
When you think you have worked it out, think again.


----------



## Logique (7 July 2014)

Tink said:


> I was wrong for both.
> LOL Logique, a spring clean needed at SBS too.
> You may be right in your prediction.



You are too kind Tink. My call on a Germany vs Brazil final was completely idiotic - they are in the same half of the draw!

So more realistically, a Neymar-less Brazil to lose to Germany, and a Messi moment of magic to get Argentina home against Holland = Germany vs Argentina in the final.

World Cup winners: Germany, suck it up Les and Craig!

My sentimental favourite: Holland deserve to sit in the World Cup winners club. Watching the classic match replays, you see Cruyff, Neeskens, Rep, Rensenbrink, Krol, Haan....these players deserved a World Cup.


----------



## piggybank (7 July 2014)

Tink said:


> Only a few more games left in this tournament, and four teams left.
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> ...




The betting appears to back you up Tink. It will being interesting to see how Brazil will cope without Neymar? However, Willian Borges da Silva, commonly known as Willian (who plays as a winger for English club Chelsea) isn't a bad replacement.


----------



## Tink (8 July 2014)

Thanks, Logique, well they are in the finals, just the semi-finals. A few days early. 
I don't think you were alone in your thoughts at the start of this tournament about Brazil and Germany.
I think these games have turned out enjoyable with all teams being unpredictable, as in them all being close.

I agree with you about the Netherlands winning a Cup, and being the sentimental favourite.

Thanks, piggybank, I thought so. 
There has been a lot of expectation for Brazil at the start of this tournament, and though a lot rode them off in their last few games, me included, they are still there, so we will see after this game if they can stand up to the pressure. 
Argentina, even though I picked them the last time, I really wasn't sure that they would come through, but they have.

We will know in the next few days.


----------



## dutchie (8 July 2014)

Brasil vs Germany Wednesday morning, State of Origin Wednesday night, The Netherlands Vs Argentina Thursday morning - beauuuuuuuutiful!


----------



## Tink (9 July 2014)

LOL dutchie.

As long as it's not another penalty shoot out game, though I know they have to do something to end the game. 
I feel so sorry the pressure those players are under, not to mention the supporters, as you know.

Thankfully, we haven't had too many of them.


----------



## McLovin (9 July 2014)

I wonder what the odds were for picking this half time score?

When Brazil chokes they really do it with a bang. This is even worse than the France 98 final.


----------



## dutchie (9 July 2014)

Germany 7 - Brasil 1 

Unbelievable!


----------



## Tink (9 July 2014)

Yes, unbelievable.

What an appalling effort by Brazil, no excuses losing their players but they were all over the place.
Talk about an open field. 
Hello, you are suppose to defend.
They played nothing like their last game.

Well, Germany is through.


----------



## Calliope (9 July 2014)

Tink said:


> Yes, unbelievable.
> 
> What an appalling effort by Brazil, no excuses losing their players but they were all over the place.
> Talk about an open field.
> ...




Oh! The shame of it.


----------



## bellenuit (9 July 2014)

Funny Tweet I just read......

"If only the Germans had a word for taking pleasure in the misfortunes of others"


----------



## dutchie (10 July 2014)

Well there's always 2018 to try again!

I am sure Australia and The Netherlands will be there.


----------



## McLovin (10 July 2014)

Disappointing semi from a neutral perspective (although I really wanted the Dutch to win). It will be a classic final though, Europe v South America, Germany Argentina. 1990 all over again.

Off to Rio tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tink (10 July 2014)

It is always hard with those penalty shoot outs, such pressure for the players and the supporters, but no other way to end the game.

Oh look at that, McLovin, your favourite, Argentina. Are you going there to hold their Cup


----------



## McLovin (10 July 2014)

Tink said:


> Oh look at that, McLovin, your favourite, Argentina. Are you going there to hold their Cup




I'm quietly confident that I'll be cracking out the bratwurst on Sunday. Not chorizo.


----------



## Calliope (10 July 2014)

Only 17 but she's a World Cup winner.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/lifesty...ract-with-loreal/story-fni0df3k-1226983988348


----------



## dutchie (10 July 2014)

Calliope said:


> Only 17 but she's a World Cup winner.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/lifesty...ract-with-loreal/story-fni0df3k-1226983988348
> 
> View attachment 58626




A lot of good looking women watch football. Cameramen are very good at finding them in the crowd!


----------



## Logique (11 July 2014)

bellenuit said:


> Funny Tweet I just read......
> "If only the Germans had a word for taking pleasure in the misfortunes of others"



Ha ha, the old 'Harm-Joy'.   Germany were clinical, and should hoist the cup on Monday morning, to the cascading tears of Les and Craig, lamenting the _Jogo Bonito_. 

Les and Craig have worked their fingers to the bone in Brazil during the World Cup. They should go on an extended holiday afterwards to recover from their extreme efforts. 

Memo to Holland, did you really think you were going to best Argentina in a penalty shoot-out? What about trying to win the game in normal time?  What a p-s-weak way to lose a semi-final.


----------



## Tink (11 July 2014)

LOL Logique at Les and Craig, nice views from the studio.

I think Argentina will give Germany a run for their money. 
Germany's main advantage is their extra day off.

I wonder what the odds are for this game, piggybank?

They both made it to the final, and its a new day.
You just never know what can happen.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Tink (12 July 2014)

Just adding, going by Sportsbet, Germany are $1.72, Argentina $2.10, to lift the Cup.


----------



## dutchie (12 July 2014)

Tink said:


> Just adding, going by Sportsbet, Germany are $1.72, Argentina $2.10, to lift the Cup.




4 - 0 to the Germans I reckon Tink


----------



## Tink (12 July 2014)

I say 2-1 to Argentina.

Did Germany play well before Brazil with no players.


----------



## Tink (13 July 2014)

You wonder why they play this last game between The Netherlands and Brazil for third and fourth.
Not that I am complaining as its another game now that we are coming to an end,  but I think its a bit tough on the losers.
I know they have to fill in the third place.

A few more days, and the World Cup will be over.


----------



## Miss Hale (13 July 2014)

Tink said:


> LOL Miss Hale, it is only on every four years.




I know but I'm not the biggest soccer fan and what with Wimbledon on at the same time I just couldn't manage to see many matches 

Will watch the final though as I have nothing on tomorrow  

My money is on Argentina.


----------



## Tink (14 July 2014)

Good on you, Miss Hale.

I haven't watched much of the tennis, and with Melbourne being so unpredictable, argh.
We love our sport.

I love all these events, and have been to a few soccer matches, the atmosphere is just as good as the Grand Final.

I still think its a two way bet, and who ever wins will be a joyous moment as both haven't won a Cup in over 20 years.

I am hoping it is a good game.


----------



## Logique (14 July 2014)

Germany deserved winners, but they awarded Messi the player of the tournament? Hardly.

Golden Boot winner James Rodriguez of Colombia was the real player of the tournament.


----------



## Tink (14 July 2014)

Congratulations to Germany, and welcome to the four stars 

Excellent game to Argentina too, way too many missed opportunities for them which could have told a different story.
I don't know about Messi either, Logique, if he knew how to kick straight would have helped the team lol.

It was a great game to watch though.

All over for another four years.


----------



## Calliope (14 July 2014)

I think the Brazillians crowd were just as happy with the win as the Germans. They couldn't live with Argentina winning the World  Cup on their soil.


----------



## dutchie (14 July 2014)

dutchie said:


> 4 - 0 to the Germans I reckon Tink




Close.

had me worried for a while that it was going to be another penalty shoot-out.


----------



## Calliope (14 July 2014)

> The tumult and the shouting dies;
> The Captains and the Kings depart




At least Brazil still has it's most famous innovations...Brazillian wax and Brazillian butt lifts.


----------



## skc (15 July 2014)

Meanwhile in the alternate universe....



To be honest I don't know if it's a spoof or not...


----------



## sydboy007 (16 July 2014)

Just heard about this tonight, but the FIFA president forced Brazl to allow beer sales in stadiums during the world cup - they're usually banned

In 2012, when he argued that authorities allow alcohol sales in stadiums, Valcke bluntly told the press, “Excuse me if I sound a bit arrogant, but that’s something we won’t negotiate.”

But as the tournament has progressed, Valcke said he was “worried” that fans were drinking too much. “I was surprised by the level of alcohol. A lot of people were drunk, which can raise the level of violence,” he told Brazil’s SporTV in an interview last week.

What rank hypocrisy


----------



## dutchie (22 July 2014)

I agree.

Melbourne Heart coach John van’t Schip calls for boycott of 2018 FIFA World Cup in Russia 

http://www.news.com.au/sport/footba...ld-cup-in-russia/story-fndkzvnd-1226996404615


----------



## Timmy001 (25 September 2014)

I have also watched most of our world cup matches.


----------

